# TKO - an expert's opinion on defensive power



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

*TKO-Taylor Knock Out Formula*
Developed by big-game hunter John Howard Taylor in the 1940's. Calculates the relative effectiveness of bullets for hunting game.
TKO = (bull. mass x muzzle vel. x bull. dia.)/7000 






Common Handgun Cartridges


Common cartridges used in modern handguns. Includes ballistics and descriptions.




www.genitron.com




sort on TKO for the list from least to most powerful

Now looking for other expert opinions, comments, flaws, whatever


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Just another formula. Not sure how useful or not, and there are several. Most mean little to nothing.
They are a comparison, and usually not a very accurate one, but they give you a comparison.
The search for the magic bullet continues.


----------



## chauss (4 mo ago)

A well placed shot does not really matter what caliber it is as long as it is large enough for the game you are hunting.
I say shoot whatever you shoot best!


----------

